# EEK! Demo tomorrow, last minute questions!



## miss_supra (Mar 17, 2008)

My demo is tomorrow so I have a few last minute questions

I was told my model needs to be foundation ready. I regret not probing further because now I am thinking two different things. By foundation ready do they mean ready to put foundation on, or they already have it on? Please shade some light before I go into it tomorrow.

Lastly, I once had a MAC MA tell me it is OK to put my pinky finger on the cheek to stabilize my hand for eye shadow/liner. I thought we weren’t allowed to touch the face at all. If this true, I can’t even do that to stabilize my hand?


----------



## bartp (Mar 17, 2008)

so far I used these tips:
- if a client stands up, it's easier for me to apply a liner and to stabilize my hand. I use a small excuse about better lighting to get it someone to stand up.
- or, I roll a cleenex over my pinky to make it hygienic

good luck , the fotd looks great, believe in yourself and it will work out. Let us know how you got on.


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone for the foundation ready?


----------



## baybehbekah (Mar 17, 2008)

when i did my demo my model came with nothing on and i matched her foundation and applied it all with in the 20 minute make up application. unless they told you to come in with foundation on your model, i think it's best to have your model all clean and ready to go. they want to see technique and speed. i also used my pinky to stabilize my hand, just make sure you use a hand sanitizer before you start and through out the whole application. remember you don't work for mac just yet and they understand that you don't all their standards. matter of fact i even blended some of the foundation with my fingers, and the trainer said nothing. i think you'll do great! no stress and have fun!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 17, 2008)

you may also use a  flat sponge in between your hand and your customer's face to support.


----------



## BERFACE (Mar 18, 2008)

foundation ready means, no makeup on your models face =o)


----------

